# Cold Pass?



## Texag2003 (Feb 1, 2005)

Anyone waded cold pass lately? Thinking about running down there Saturday morning and was wondering how the fishing was?


----------



## Fish Jockey (Mar 16, 2005)

*Cold Pass This Weekend*

I will be down there from Friday evening till Sunday. Splitting my time between the Pass and the Jetties.
Maybe we will pass you somewhere in between. 
"G"


----------



## Thunder (May 22, 2004)

Where is cold pass?


----------



## Sunbird (Apr 5, 2005)

I'm planning to fish the Cold Pass/San Luis Pass area this afternoon. I'll post again tonight or tomorrow morning.


----------



## Fish Jockey (Mar 16, 2005)

*Where is cold pass?*

Where is cold pass?

It is a SUPER SECRET place just N/W of the old KOA campgrounds by the Pass. SLP
Actually I think it's called Brazos County State Park now.


----------



## BigDaddy (Feb 10, 2005)

Thanks alot Jockey!! Now everyone is going to know about cold pass, just like the jetties.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Now there are going to be boats running 40 mph up and down the pass all day. Thanks alot for giving the spot away.


----------



## Dav1500 (Feb 15, 2005)

Wouldnt say it was giving the spot away because you wont catch fish unless you know where to fish near the pass-chances are that noone will be fishing my spot-and if you havent fished before well good luck because you will get stuck at least 3 times.


----------



## TxBlue (Mar 18, 2005)

fishinguy said:


> Now there are going to be boats running 40 mph up and down the pass all day. Thanks alot for giving the spot away.


Cold pass is the major thoroughfare between SLP/West Bay and the Christmas/Bastrop bay areas. There are going to be boats running 40 mph on a nice Sat. morning no matter what. Its just one of the things you just have to deal with if you choose to fish there:biggrin:


----------



## Fish Jockey (Mar 16, 2005)

*Running Boats Up And Down Cold's Pass All Day.*

I can't believe anyone is that Naive to believe

 A: Cold's Pass is a SECRET.

 B: That crazy people will run up and down the pass all day!

 "That they even know the Bars & Cuts and Guts"

I have been fishing the entire area since the early 70's and have watched people smack into the sandbars/Hit the Reefs and get stuck at low tide all the time on the weekends. That will never change.

Anyway I will be there this weekend.
It would be nice to see some traffic from knoweldgable anglers.
The waders are usually always there when the sun breaks.
Like I said We will be fishing the Pass, X-mas, Halls, Titalum Tatum.
And we will mnake the run down to the Jetties to snag a few drum at the Jetties and if the waters good maybe a few specs or reds.

Just picked up a New to me Boat and am ready to take it for a spin.
ANyway it looks like the weekends gonna be nice.
N-joy & hope you all catch some fish.!
"G"


----------



## BigDaddy (Feb 10, 2005)

FJ...just messin' with you man. Everytime I go that way it's crowded. Good luck and post up!!


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

If you've never put in at the Olc KOA then ,Yes, you will get stuck 3 or 4 times before getting out to Colds Pass. All I can say is, "Stay left".


----------



## Dav1500 (Feb 15, 2005)

ya ur right- stay left but dont forget to brace urself because if u havent run it then u better hold on lol


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Yeah, that will get you out but that's when the true fun begins.


----------



## Tequila Gold (Dec 3, 2004)

If you want to wade it, where do you park and enter? Thanks from a SLP/8 mile road junkie.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Just past the bridge @ SLP and houses. Pull off when you see water and start wading. Straight out to Colds or wade towards pier heading west from Pass.


----------



## Tequila Gold (Dec 3, 2004)

How long of a wade until you are in the "pass". Is it deep, will I know it? Thanks again.


----------



## cfred (Jun 13, 2004)

"Big Daddy"

Remember that time running from slp to x-mas when we inadvertantly cut those guys off and we asked "where are they" and they replied "right here until you came busting through." 

I look back and realize what an idiot I was and see why we get cut off sometimes and they have no idea. Of course, we were SLIGHTLY inebreated, again reminds me of some of the dumb things we used to do.

Cold Pass and x-mas is a cool area, you just have to deal with idiots like me every once in a while. you will get run through fishing cold pass.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Waist deep till you walk off into the Pass then you might want snorkel gear.LOL. Seriously, the current runs hard thru there at times so be carefull. It can be any where from shin to waist deep. After the pier(long wade) it does drop off unless you stay next to grass. Some what muddy in areas also. You can actually wade a lot of areas down towards Freeport off BlueWater Hwy. Just explore... never know what you might find.


----------



## Tequila Gold (Dec 3, 2004)

I have fished the surf over there off bluewater many times but not the bay. Thanks for the tips.


----------

